# Leon Morris and the Reformation Study Bible



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 15, 2007)

I have just started reading Luke using a _Reformation Study Bible_ (ESV) along with Leon Morris' Tyndale Commentary (published by IVP). I noticed that the conclusions reached in the footnotes were exactly the same as those reached by Dr Morris in his commentary. Is there a reason for this, did he work on the _Reformation Study Bible_?


----------



## panicbird (Sep 15, 2007)

Morris was a contributor to the RSB. Look here. Contributors are listed under "About the Bible".


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks. It would appear he had a big hand in Luke anyway.


----------

